# Bits & Pieces



## stu_ (11 Jun 2013)

Had a couple of free hours last weekend,and after seeing a few threads about emmersed & Wabi Kusa projects, sort of threw this together with stuff & cuttings i had lying about.
So in the spirit of adventure and very little actual planning....
The glass jar contained an Orchid in a plastic pot originally.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/87853640@N06/9018262191/http://www.flickr.com/people/87853640@N06/
Bit of cat litter (pre soaked in an EI mix) & some left over aquatic compost.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/87853640@N06/9018261659/ http://www.flickr.com/people/87853640@N06/
Then dressed with a sprinkling of Unipac Fiji.
Some Hygro Corymbosa,Ludwigia Repens, Pogostemon Erectus,couple of different Crypts,Wendiii & Amoricum.
Bit of Marsilea Hirsuta.
No idea how it's going to turn out, but the whole thing has cost me nothing, so not much to lose.
It's in the conservatory, so no extra lighting or heating is being given.The top is cling filmed over to start with.
Two days in & nothing has dried out.


 [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/87853640@N06/]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/87853640@N06/9019448210/]
 [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/87853640@N06/][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Claire (12 Jun 2013)

Looks a fun experiment 

I find marsilea grows pretty tall emmersed - mine is about 12-15cm tall and showing its emmersed 4-leaved form.


----------



## Mick.Dk (12 Jun 2013)

Your Hyg. corymbosa is going to grow HUGE.............but it'll give an abundance of purple-blue flowers
Mick.


----------



## Mick.Dk (12 Jun 2013)

Oh....... and by the way - whatever you do, DON'T smell the flowers of the Crypts 
Mick.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jun 2013)

They make you wee the bed.


----------



## stu_ (12 Jun 2013)

Claire said:


> Looks a fun experiment
> 
> I find marsilea grows pretty tall emmersed - mine is about 12-15cm tall and showing its emmersed 4-leaved form.


Hi Clare
that's good to hear, thought it might get a little crowded out.



Mick.Dk said:


> Your Hyg. corymbosa is going to grow HUGE.............but it'll give an abundance of purple-blue flowers
> Mick.


I certainly hope so, that's the only reason i put it in there.



Ian Holdich said:


> They make you wee the bed.


I'll blame it on the Ale


----------

